# I'm #1



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't want you guys to be jealous, or envious, or anything, but ......... whenever I log onto Outbackers.com, over in the little "Online Users" box, my name is always listed first


































































(actually, I'm just approaching 100 posts, so I'm going to say anything to break that milestone)

(ok ..... and I like playing with the little smiley face dudes







)

Mark

(no, I'm not 5 years old)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...nadda...aint the truth.

I'm #1.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No right now I'm number 1....... lol


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

No I am always #1!

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm convinced it has nothing to do with the weather and relates solely to the time of year. It's going to be 65 degrees here today and you people are in the throes of a tremedous cabin fever.







I feel so sorry for you.

P.S. You're all wrong, I'm number one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My computer just about always has me as #1
Actually I think its just a random pick

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe everyone shows up as number 1 on there computer..........but what color are you?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I'm convinced it has nothing to do with the weather and relates solely to the time of year. It's going to be 65 degrees here today and you people are in the throes of a tremedous cabin fever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm only 65? it's gonna be dry and 82 here today


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I believe everyone shows up as number 1 on there computer..........but what color are you?


HEY! IS THAT A RACIST QUESTION?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I believe everyone shows up as number 1 on there computer..........but what color are you?


HEY! IS THAT A RACIST QUESTION?
[/quote]

Oh Moosegut your just jealous b/c you aren't Blue, Red, or now Yellow


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, you guys are all number one in my book!








But, sorry, I just checked, and I'm afraid I'm shown first on the online users list.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just to settle the argument. If you'll look at the home page now, you'll see MY name in front. There! That settles it.









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You're all WRONG! I'm number 1.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope. At 10:01am, I am #1.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nahh, you're all wrong, I'm #1!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

You guys must be dillusional, I just double checked and sure enough, Doug must like me best







'cause I'm still listed first !









" ..........but what color are you?"
Red, White, and Blue baby!!!

And yes, I'm beginning to agree with the "Cabin Fever" diagnosis.

Go Seahawks !!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

All truths are easy to understand once they are discovered; the point is to discover them. 
*Galileo Galilei* (1564 - 1642)

I have discoved that I am #1
MaeJae


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Good god!
I hope spring gets here soon!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I'm convinced it has nothing to do with the weather and relates solely to the time of year. It's going to be 65 degrees here today and you people are in the throes of a tremedous cabin fever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm only 65? it's gonna be dry and 82 here today















[/quote]
So sorry to hear about the Florida cold snap







Only 82* down there eh? It's 75 up here in NH!

and...oh by the way.....

just checked and I'm still #1 (besides, if anyone really has any doubt......just ask egregg57)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This whole thing is funnier than most of the jokes that have been posted









Seinfeld would be proud, a thread about nothing.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Good god!
> I hope spring gets here soon!!


How true! And how sad! Look how many posts this thread has garnered!









(And only two of them are mine!







)

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Actually I'm number one but I just thought it was a Canadian thing! Hockey, Lacross, Beer etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> Actually I'm number one but I just thought it was a Canadian thing! Hockey, Lacross, Beer etc.


Hockey...ok, I'll give you that one
Lacross...is that a sport?
Beer.......No chance on this one. Come to the PNW sometime, and find out what real beer is all about.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Actually I'm number one but I just thought it was a Canadian thing! Hockey, Lacross, Beer etc.


Hockey...ok, I'll give you that one
Lacross...is that a sport?
Beer.......No chance on this one. Come to the PNW sometime, and find out what real beer is all about.
[/quote]

BEER - finally this thread has some content......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Actually I'm number one but I just thought it was a Canadian thing! Hockey, Lacross, Beer etc.


Hockey...ok, I'll give you that one
Lacross...is that a sport?
Beer.......No chance on this one. Come to the PNW sometime, and find out what real beer is all about.
[/quote]

BEER - finally this thread has some content......








[/quote]

Someone had to give it a lift....


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Seinfeld would be proud, a thread about nothing.








[/quote]

Good thing that crew never camped on an episode.....Kramer would probably have black tank issues and someone would see George nude in the step tub


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tidefan said:


> Good thing that crew never camped on an episode.....Kramer would probably have black tank issues and someone would see George nude in the step tub


Can we avoid the "shrinkage" topic if George gets around water?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Man, I can't believe how people are padding this just to get their post counts up.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good thing that crew never camped on an episode.....Kramer would probably have black tank issues and someone would see George nude in the step tub


Can we avoid the "shrinkage" topic if George gets around water?
[/quote]


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say it's shameless.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Back to true OBer form!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Y'all are wrong. I'm always #1!

Now...No soup for anyone!










Dan


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Does being #1 mean that you are "master of your domain"?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Man, I can't believe how people are padding this just to get their post counts up.


I don't know any OBer's that would do that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Man, I can't believe how people are padding this just to get their post counts up.


I don't know any OBer's that would do that.















[/quote]
Nope, me either


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Me niether, I just still know I m number 1 yet


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Me niether, I just still know I m number 1 yet


Hey, you hit 5000 with that post John. Way to pump it up.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

What is worse than a topic about nothing is......I sat here and read the whole thing!!!!

And I am listed first!!!!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry but I just checked and now I'm number 1


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Move over everybody...I'm #1!

love those freebies


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I seriously doubt if anyone would continue to post meaninglessly simply to up their post count.

(What am I up to ???)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

s said:


> I seriously doubt if anyone would continue to post meaninglessly simply to up their post count.
> 
> (What am I up to ???)


90 if you do it again


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

OK


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> I seriously doubt if anyone would continue to post meaninglessly simply to up their post count.


Some people have a lot of nerve...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Me niether, I just still know I m number 1 yet


Hey, you hit 5000 with that post John. Way to pump it up.
[/quote]

And that is why I am #1


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I really wish you guys would quit all this bickering 
about who is #1 because it is clearly ME!

MaeJae









P.S. PLEASE hold your applause


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

lol ...read every post. thanks for the laugh. you guys are great fun.

... but I see that I'm listed first.

#1,
Scott


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I really wish you guys would quit all this bickering
> about who is #1 because it is clearly ME!
> 
> MaeJae
> ...


Come on now, we all know that photos now adays are easily manipulated, edited, and/or modified by potentially unscrupulous individuals







. This one is an obvious fake







.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK, now this is totally weird!

When I was at Best Buy last night, The guy that was waiting on me at 
the Service counterâ€¦ I totally think he noticed that I was #1
Because he called on me to approach the counter.

Then, when I was paying for my purchasesâ€¦ I was #1 again!

Well, when you got itâ€¦ You got it!
And clearly I do!

MaeJae

P.S. As for manipulating a photo... Well when you are #1 that
is something you don't have to do. It is all
the #2's(pun intended...maybe?) out there that are saying that sort of thing
because of pure jealousy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae, That's hysterical!

I'm totally amazed that my name isn't on there








But when it is, I am #1


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I really wish you guys would quit all this bickering
> about who is #1 because it is clearly ME!
> 
> MaeJae
> ...


Clearly you are #1 at the time you took that picture...because I WAS NOT online.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is what is really looks like when I'm online.


----------



## Campin (Aug 11, 2006)

MaeJae, clearly I have always been #1 I think your a little
delusional today


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Whatever...
I'm often imitatedâ€¦ but NEVER duplicated


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> Board Statistics
> 
> Today's active topics Â· The moderating team Â· Today's top 10 posters Â· Overall top 10 posters
> 32 user(s) active in the past 15 minutes
> ...


Sorry MaeJae, looks like I'm #1!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> > Board Statistics
> >
> > Today's active topics Â· The moderating team Â· Today's top 10 posters Â· Overall top 10 posters
> > 32 user(s) active in the past 15 minutes
> ...


Imitation is the best form of flattery...


----------

